# Trustworthy garages in Birmingham??



## geminisnake (Mar 24, 2011)

I was hoping some of the Brum urbs would be able to tell me the names/addresses of any/some decent garages. I know a few of you have cars and thinking you must get them fixed somewhere 

It's for a friend who lives there who is currently being ripped off by a Ford dealership! Cheers people


----------



## MBV (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a chap on Cecil street, old school but I trust him.


----------



## aqua (Mar 25, 2011)

pm on its way


----------

